# Was haltet Ihr von einem Casino in WoW



## kstorm (12. September 2010)

Ich fände es Hammer wenn Blizzard in zb. Og und Sw ein Casino zum zocken baut XD.

Evtl sogar ein neutrales für beide Fraktionen.

Eine Runde Poker wäre schon mal was,natürlich um Gold!

Naja wird wohl nie passieren,schade,schade......


----------



## Vranthor (12. September 2010)

kstorm schrieb:


> Ich fände es Hammer wenn Blizzard in zb. Og und Sw ein Casino zum zocken baut XD.
> 
> Evtl sogar ein neutrales für beide Fraktionen.
> 
> ...



Zum Glueck, Wir haben schon genug unnoetiges Zeugs in WoW. Auch wenn WoW mit der Zeit in die Zukunft blickt, was die Technik angeht, aber Casino ist schon etwas bescheuert.


----------



## Fipsin (12. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Zum Glueck, Wir haben schon genug unnoetiges Zeugs in WoW. Auch wenn WoW mit der Zeit in die Zukunft blickt, was die Technik angeht, aber Casino ist schon etwas bescheuert.



en Goblin Casino Roladen (Absichtilich so geschrieben) wär schon geil


----------



## gehhamsterbn (12. September 2010)

Das Spiel ist ab 12, was bedeutet, dass Glücksspiele verboten sind...


----------



## Vranthor (12. September 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> en Goblin Casino Roladen (Absichtilich so geschrieben) wär schon geil



Das die Goblins auf einmal total abfahren auf Casino spiel'chen koennte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## soullink (12. September 2010)

Dafür,
Warum nicht wo es Banken und Auktionshäuser gibt ist meist ein Casino nicht weit.
(Western schauen ftw)


----------



## White_Sky (12. September 2010)

Das wird nie kommen, weil Glücksspiele süchtig machen können.


----------



## gehhamsterbn (12. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Das wird nie kommen, weil Glücksspiele süchtig machen können.



WoW etwa nicht?^^


----------



## Vranthor (12. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> WoW etwa nicht?^^



WoW ist das komplette Spiel. Da ist es der Firma egal. Aber wenn die Leute nur noch 24 stunden im Ingame Casino verbringen waere das reine verschwendung.


----------



## Kremlin (12. September 2010)

der größte quatsch, den ich bislang lesen durfte. danke


----------



## gehhamsterbn (12. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> WoW ist das komplette Spiel. Da ist es der Firma egal. Aber wenn die Leute nur noch 24 stunden im Ingame Casino verbringen waere das reine verschwendung.



Wäre "denen" aber auch egal solange es in WoW ist.


----------



## Vranthor (12. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> Wäre "denen" aber auch egal solange es in WoW ist.



Schon. Aber es geht der Firma dennoch darum das die Leute die Welt sehen, und nicht nur die Steinchen beim Black Jack, Roulette oder sonst was ;D


----------



## gehhamsterbn (12. September 2010)

Es is eine Firma wie jede andere auch. Denen geht es nur ums Geld. Welt hin oder her.


----------



## jezus81 (12. September 2010)

Mir gefällt die Idee. Aber bitte keine klassischen Spiele wie Poker, Blackjack & Co. Finde, die würden nicht so recht in die Spielwelt passen. Aber gegen neue Spiele mit eigenen Regeln spricht eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Squall67 (12. September 2010)

Im Spiel Pokemon gab es damals auch ein Casino in dem man an Slotmaschinen spielen konnte und das Spiel war ab 6 oder für jedes Alter. In einem WoW Casino würde es ja schließlich nicht um Echtgeld gehen sondern um die Ingame Spielwährung .... also einbauen könnten sie es von daher schon und würden Null probleme bekommen.
Ob sie es machen werden ... keine Ahnung vielleicht ja doch irgendwann aber ich denke sowas passt nicht zur Geschichte des Spiels :/


----------



## Schabraxo (12. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Schon. Aber es geht der Firma dennoch darum das die Leute die Welt sehen, und nicht nur die Steinchen beim Black Jack, Roulette oder sonst was ;D


uFAIL

Geht es? Interessante Sache.. 
Blizzard hasst es zum Beispiel auch wenn man Progress-Gilden fernbleibt.
Wtf? Solange die ihr geld verdienen ist denen egal ob man im Casino, AH, Bg oder sonst wo ist. Am liebsten ist denen sogar noch wenn man gar nicht spielt sondern einfach nur so sein Abo am laufen hält. Wer nicht spielt braucht auch keine Support.

Edit: Btw: irgendwie ist das Thema dank "wird wohl nie kommen, schadeschadeschade" total unnötig, hätte man genauso gut auch für sich behalten können.
Und ist sowieso keine gute Idee lal.


----------



## Vranthor (12. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> Es is eine Firma wie jede andere auch. Denen geht es nur ums Geld. Welt hin oder her.



Wenn es wirklich so ist mit deiner Aussage "Welt hin oder her" - Wieso strengt sich Blizzard dann an die Welt so gut wie moeglich zu veraendern?


----------



## Charge! (12. September 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> der größte quatsch, den ich bislang lesen durfte. danke





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fänds cool wenn man in WOW Counterstrike spielen könnte. Ach ne, kann man ja schon.


----------



## Vranthor (12. September 2010)

Charge! schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kremlin schrieb:


> der größte quatsch, den ich bislang lesen durfte. danke


----------



## Obsurd (12. September 2010)

Die Idee wäre eigentlich nicht schlecht.


mir gefällt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manotis (12. September 2010)

Meld dich halt in irgendeinem dieser Onlinecasinos an, wenn du auf so was stehst in WoW passts eigentlich nicht rein..


----------



## SoldenX (12. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich so ist mit deiner Aussage "Welt hin oder her" - Wieso strengt sich Blizzard dann an die Welt so gut wie moeglich zu veraendern?



damit noch mehr spieler die welt von WC betreten....... Da die classic welt völlig langweilig ist muddeln sie die komplett um!!!


----------



## Schabraxo (12. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich so ist mit deiner Aussage "Welt hin oder her" - Wieso strengt sich Blizzard dann an die Welt so gut wie moeglich zu veraendern?




Damit die jetzigen Abonnenten bleiben und neue werben weils ja immer geiler wird. Du scheinst das Prinzip nicht verstanden zu haben, denen geht es nicht darum allen eine schöne virtuelle welt zu schaffen weil bei Blizzard nur Altruisten angestellt sind, oder um den Spielern eine Freude zu machen. Sondern, wie gesagt, nur um die Leute bei Stange zu halten, und möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen. 
Der Support und die ständigen Patches ( die ja gut sind ) sind zwar schön und gefallen den Spielern, aber allein darum geht es Blizzard nicht.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (12. September 2010)

In den früheren Pokemonspielen gab es Glücksspiele, aber die sind verboten worden, weil Pokemon ein Spiel für Kinder ist und Kinder kein Glücksspiel spielen dürfen.
Und in den AGBs von wow steht glaube ich auch, dass das verboten ist.


----------



## Vranthor (12. September 2010)

SoldenX schrieb:


> damit noch mehr spieler die welt von WC betreten....... Da die classic welt völlig langweilig ist muddeln sie die komplett um!!!



Man haette sich denken koennen das irgendwas mit der alten Welt passiert. Da ja fast jeder irgendwie von einer Gestalt angelabert wird, und dann kontrolliert wird in der Geschichte. Ist halt diesmal Neltharion dran.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (12. September 2010)

öhm, geh mal icc und hoff auf ein bestimmtes teil, oder such dir eine !gute! rnd gruppe , das ist glücksspiel pur ^^


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (12. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12, was bedeutet, dass Glücksspiele verboten sind...



Das ganze spiel ist ein einziges Glücksspiel. Sei es im PvP, PvE, beim Loot oder sonst wo.

Und da es sich nicht um Reale Währung handelt wäre es auch nicht Illegal.

BTT:

So etwas wie ein Casino gibt es schon, nicht Offiziell aber auf meinem Server gibt es einen Spieler der einen Channel aufgemacht hat, sich in Goldhain mit anderen Spielern trifft und um Gold würfelt.

Einsatz -> Würfel 1-6 ->Win/Lose

Wer nicht zahlt wird gehackt xd


----------



## blockbuster777 (12. September 2010)

Thema gabs schonmal.

Casino wirds nie geben da das Spiel ab 12 ist.

Casino = Glücksspiel = Ingame wie RL ab 18 somit müsste WoW ab 18 sein wo 50%der Geldeinahmen monatlich den Bach Runter gehen würden.

Naja ich persönlich fänsd auch cool


----------



## Vranthor (12. September 2010)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> öhm, geh mal icc und hoff auf ein bestimmtes teil, oder such dir eine !gute! rnd gruppe , das ist glücksspiel pur ^^



Aber das ist nicht offentsichtlich genug. xD


----------



## gehhamsterbn (12. September 2010)

Schabraxo schrieb:


> Damit die jetzigen Abonnenten bleiben und neue werben weils ja immer geiler wird. Du scheinst das Prinzip nicht verstanden zu haben, denen geht es nicht darum allen eine schöne virtuelle welt zu schaffen weil bei Blizzard nur Altruisten angestellt sind, oder um den Spielern eine Freude zu machen. Sondern, wie gesagt, nur um die Leute bei Stange zu halten, und möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen.
> Der Support und die ständigen Patches ( die ja gut sind ) sind zwar schön und gefallen den Spielern, aber allein darum geht es Blizzard nicht.



genauso ist es. Es fangen immer weniger Leute an WoW zu spielen. Kein wunder, da die alte Spielwelt wirklich langwierig und mühselig ist zum durchquesten und die Konkurrenz von Blizzard Anfängern den Einstieg teilweise (nicht alle) leichter machen. Und die alte Welt is auch absolut nicht mehr UptoDate. Es geht nur darum neue Spieler zu bekommen und die Dauerzocker bei Laune zu halten mit neuen Inhalten und mit dem großen Vorwand die "Neue-Alte"-Welt nochmal durchzuquesten... Wenn sie sich mit Cata jetzt noch ein ganzes Jahr zeit leißen, gäbe es nur noch wenige WoW-Spieler...


----------



## Millionphoenix (12. September 2010)

Eventuell mal so 'nen Hütchenspieler (etc.) beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt einführen.
Vielleicht auch ein eigenständiges, einwöchiges Event. Rollin' goblincasino oder so. Sowas wie es in Guild Wars gibt, bzw. gab, bin da nicht mehr so auf dem neuesten Stand.

Ein dauerhaftes Casino, oder 'ne ähnliche Einrichtung, halte ich hingegen für völlig überzogen.


----------



## Anfier (12. September 2010)

blockbuster777 schrieb:


> Thema gabs schonmal.
> 
> Casino wirds nie geben da das Spiel ab 12 ist.
> 
> ...



Naja wen was dropt und du bist in einer gruppe, musst du ja auch drumm würfeln^^ sommit ist das ein glückspiel und das spiel sollte ab 18(21)+ sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach das währs


----------



## IkilledKenny (12. September 2010)

Was denkt ihr ist denn um Loot würfeln? Kein Glücksspiel?


----------



## Lornorr (12. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Zum Glueck, Wir haben schon genug unnoetiges Zeugs in WoW. Auch wenn WoW mit der Zeit in die Zukunft blickt, was die Technik angeht, aber Casino ist schon etwas bescheuert.



also ich fänd so ein paar minispielchen zum goldvermehren schon nice. das hat mir in "the witcher" schon gefallen, dass man da würfel-pokern konnte.


----------



## IkilledKenny (12. September 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> also ich fänd so ein paar minispielchen zum goldvermehren schon nice. das hat mir in "the witcher" schon gefallen, dass man da würfel-pokern konnte.



Oder bei Fable =)


----------



## Anato (12. September 2010)

Es müssten nicht nur unbedingt Würfelspiele seien, würfeln tun wir genug wie wäre es mit einer Ingeniuer erfindung die uns virtuel auf einem Holzbrett die Piste runterjagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder Kartenspiele mit anderen Motiven, ob Monster oder berühmte persönlichkeiten.
Oder wenn das jemand kennt...wie die Kartenspiele von Final Fantasy (VII, VIII oder IX) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (12. September 2010)

klingt an sich ganz nett. realistisch betrachtet: welchen sinn hätte das? man hat eigentlich genug gelegenheiten das gold auszugeben, oder? welchen sinn hätte ein "millionär" in WoW? was ist das teuerste item dass man kaufen kann? und bringt es spielerischen vorteil? darf es ja gar nicht. vermutlich würden 11 sekunden nach eröffnung eines solchen kasinos HIER die ersten threads entstehen und überall im handelschannel riefen die kids "ich habe 32354 gold verzockt - blizz hat das so hinprogrammiert!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mit einem kasino hätte man als spieler ja die möglichkeit ohne zeitinvestition und nur per glück an viel gold zu kommen, was ja sicher nicht im sinne des erfinders ist, denn spieler sollen ja für ihr gold was tun: questen, farmen ... halt zeit im spiel verbringen und monatsgebühren zahlen.

man darf auch nicht vergessen: dies ist kein second life, sondern ein rollenspiel. 




... mir fällt grad ein: gibt es bei RoM nicht so eine art lotterie? wie läuft das da?


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (12. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12, was bedeutet, dass Glücksspiele verboten sind...



naja das Würfeln um Gegenstände ist doch auch ein Glücksspiel?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (12. September 2010)

Casino -> Glücksspiel -> Verstößt gegen die AGB´s -> Bann


----------



## Rudi TD (12. September 2010)

Squall67 schrieb:


> Im Spiel Pokemon gab es damals auch ein Casino in dem man an Slotmaschinen spielen konnte und das Spiel war ab 6 oder für jedes Alter.



Weswegen das Casino, in den neueren Versionen, "zensiert" wurde.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. September 2010)

Squall67 schrieb:


> Im Spiel Pokemon gab es damals auch ein Casino in dem man an Slotmaschinen spielen konnte und das Spiel war ab 6 oder für jedes Alter



Wurden die nicht auch rausgenommen in europa?


----------



## Korgor (12. September 2010)

Gief teh Casino, hoffentlich kann man da zählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (12. September 2010)

blockbuster777 schrieb:


> Thema gabs schonmal.
> 
> Casino wirds nie geben da das Spiel ab 12 ist.
> 
> ...




Immer wieder das selbe Thema und immer wieder die selbige falsche Antwort... wir reden hier von einem Glücksspiel in einem Spiel, allein diese Tatsache schließt die Anwendung deutschen Rechtes praktisch aus. 

Darüber hinaus  erfordert ein Glücksspiel im juristischen Sinne als Einsatz einen Vermögenswert, was im Falle von WoW nicht gegeben ist (Nein, WoW-Gold ist im rechtlichen Sinne kein Vermögenswert).

Sogar in Pokemon gab es "Glücksspiel". Dort gab es ein richtiges casino in dem man an einem einarmigen Banditen spielen konnte.  Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das von irgend einer öffentlichen Stelle bemängelt worden ist...


----------



## Rudi TD (12. September 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Sogar in Pokemon gab es "Glücksspiel". Dort gab es ein richtiges casino in dem man an einem einarmigen Banditen spielen konnte. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das von irgend einer öffentlichen Stelle bemängelt worden ist...



In Platin gab es überhaupt keine Automaten (bzw funktionierten sie nicht) und in HG / SS gibt es ein Ersatzspiel ala Minesweeper.


----------



## Braamséry (12. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> WoW etwa nicht?^^



WoW kann auch süchtig machen, ist aber ab 12.

Ok, so gesehen befürworte ich ein Casino in WoW.
Alles u18 würde rausfliegen.
Ein winziges Bischchen mehr Intelligenz würd wohl dazu kommen^^



Ascanius schrieb:


> Sogar in Pokemon gab es "Glücksspiel". Dort gab es ein richtiges casino in dem man an einem einarmigen Banditen spielen konnte. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das von irgend einer öffentlichen Stelle bemängelt worden ist...



Es ist aber etwas anderes alsob du auf die Figur auf einem Minibildschirm guckst oder als, mehr oder weniger, lebendes objekt in einer welt rumrennst. 
Deswegen kann man sowas in einem MMO net machen. Schließlich spielt man eine Rolle. Und wenn man die dann im Glücksspiel übernimmt ginge das nicht gut.


----------



## Rygel (12. September 2010)

stimmt, das mit dem glückspiel im spiel scheint ok zu sein. je mehr ich nachdenke, desto mehr videospiele mit kasinos fallen mir ein. "dragon quest - dei reise des verwunschenen königs" (PS2) hatte auch eins.


----------



## aoesg (12. September 2010)

Bluepost im offiziellen Gamemaster-Forum auf WoW-Europe :
"Hallo zusammen. 

Wie Amdrac bereits sagte, ist das Betreiben eines solchen "Casinos" ein Verstoß gegen unsere Richtlinien. Der korrekte Auszug wurde ebenfalls von ihm zitiert. 

Lyonthri"


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12, was bedeutet, dass Glücksspiele verboten sind...



Aber nur, wenn es um echtes Geld geht.


----------



## Ascanius (12. September 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es ist aber etwas anderes alsob du auf die Figur auf einem Minibildschirm guckst oder als, mehr oder weniger, lebendes objekt in einer welt rumrennst.
> Deswegen kann man sowas in einem MMO net machen. Schließlich spielt man eine Rolle. Und wenn man die dann im Glücksspiel übernimmt ginge das nicht gut.



Und in Pokemon spielt man keine Rolle?

Sorry aber wie willst du das rechtlich voneinander abgrenzen? Rechtlich gesehen ist Pokemon genau so zu behandeln wie Wow - nämlich als Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## gerome234 (12. September 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> WoW kann auch süchtig machen, ist aber ab 12.
> 
> Ok, so gesehen befürworte ich ein Casino in WoW.
> Alles u18 würde rausfliegen.
> ...



Na klar, Intelligenz hängt mit dem Alter zusammen. Es gibt 14 jährige die Intelligenter sind als 30 jährige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Casinos sind unnötig, sowohl im RL als auch in Spielen.


----------



## michi002 (12. September 2010)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es sogar in den Pokemonspielen immer ein Casino gab und als ich das gespielt hab war ich 6 Jahre alt (Ist schon lange her. Nicht, dass ihr jetzt glaubt ich bin 7 oder so^^).
Warum sollte dann WoW ein Problem damit haben, wenn es Glücksspiel sogar in einem Spiel gibt, das noch viel kleinere beieinflussbarere Kinder spielen?

Tut mir Leid wegen der inhaltlichen Wiederholung, hab da wohl was übersehen.


----------



## Bronzefisch (12. September 2010)

N Casino machst du so:
Gewinnspiel!
Teilnehmer schicken mir jeweils 10 Gold
Unter allen teilnehmern wird 1 Gewinne rausgesucht, der bekommt alles +100Gold von mir

so hab ich mien Gold verballert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knochenhand (12. September 2010)

wird es nie geben, da in einigen us bundesstaaten das glückspiel verboten ist und blizz niemals die zulassung für die gesammten usa gefährden würde...

mfg


----------



## Millionphoenix (12. September 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> wird es nie geben, da in einigen us bundesstaaten das glückspiel verboten ist und blizz niemals die zulassung für die gesammten usa gefährden würde...
> 
> mfg



Glücksspiel ist nur verboten wenn man um reales Geld spielt.


----------



## RippedLife (12. September 2010)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Glücksspiel ist nur verboten wenn man um reales Geld spielt.



 /sign !

Edith sagt: Bin auch dafür =D


----------



## Vaikilli (12. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12, was bedeutet, dass Glücksspiele verboten sind...



Siedler - Aufbruch der Kulturen hat auch im Online-Modus nen "Casino" mit Poker, Schach, und und und. Und das ist ab 6.


----------



## TMTBS (12. September 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Immer wieder das selbe Thema und immer wieder die selbige falsche Antwort... wir reden hier von einem Glücksspiel in einem Spiel, allein diese Tatsache schließt die Anwendung deutschen Rechtes praktisch aus.
> 
> Darüber hinaus  erfordert ein Glücksspiel im juristischen Sinne als Einsatz einen Vermögenswert, was im Falle von WoW nicht gegeben ist (Nein, WoW-Gold ist im rechtlichen Sinne kein Vermögenswert).
> 
> Sogar in Pokemon gab es "Glücksspiel". Dort gab es ein richtiges casino in dem man an einem einarmigen Banditen spielen konnte.  Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das von irgend einer öffentlichen Stelle bemängelt worden ist...



1) Solange du nicht Jura studiert hast, solltest du nicht sagen "im juristischen Sinne" oder mit dem Gesetz argumentieren.
2) Ist es sehr wohl passiert, dass das Casion in Pokemon "zensiert" wurde...
und 3) Nein, ich habe auch kein Jura studiert, aber meine Eltern...


----------



## boonfish (12. September 2010)

Ich habe, wie vermutlich alle hier..., keine Ahnung über die Rechtslage, aber beim Shakes&Fidgets Browserspiel gibts auch einen Hütchenspieler, und das Spiel scheint mir nicht ab 18 freigegeben zu sein.


----------



## Nimroth22 (12. September 2010)

Ich setze auf Rot NEIN und spiele wieder Pokerstars.


----------



## Ascanius (12. September 2010)

TMTBS schrieb:


> 1) Solange du nicht Jura studiert hast, solltest du nicht sagen "im juristischen Sinne" oder mit dem Gesetz argumentieren.
> 2) Ist es sehr wohl passiert, dass das Casion in Pokemon "zensiert" wurde...
> und 3) Nein, ich habe auch kein Jura studiert, aber meine Eltern...




1) Das hingt... seit wann muss man für jedwene Argumentation einen akademischen Titel auf dem jeweiligen Gebiet besitzen? Gesetze lesen kann jeder, dazu brauch man nicht studiert haben.
Übrigens: Die wenigsten Beamten sind Akademiker, geschweige denn Juristen - argumentieren und handeln nach dem gesetz tuen Sie aber tagtäglich...

2) Von wem?


----------



## DontaDella (12. September 2010)

Glücksspiel ist in WoW leider verboten ;*(. Woher ich das weiss? Hier meine Geschichte; ;D
Ein Paar Monate nach dem Wotlk rausgekommen ist traf ich in OG einen Char. Er machte Glücksspiele,  und dieses Spiel ging so: Du musst der Bank (Also ihm, den Char) Gold geben. Dann musst du Würfeln, das Ziel ist genau 65 oder mehr zu Würfeln wenn du Gewinnst bekommst das Doppelte, wenn du verlierst bekam er Gold. So hat er mir etwa 400g abgezockt oder sogar mehr. Wie denn auch sei, ich habe ihn dann gefragt ob ich mit ihm gemeinsame Sache machen kann er war einverstanden. Dann mit Neugier fragte ich mal Blizzard als bzw. den Gms ob das Legal ist in WoW.
Er sagte mir es sei nicht Legal weil Blizzard bzw. WoW keine rechte für Glücksspiel hat. ;D


----------



## Braamséry (12. September 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Und in Pokemon spielt man keine Rolle?
> 
> Sorry aber wie willst du das rechtlich voneinander abgrenzen? Rechtlich gesehen ist Pokemon genau so zu behandeln wie Wow - nämlich als Spiel, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Dann vergleich Pokemon mal mit WoW.
Erklär mir die Unterschiede.

Da gibt es nicht nur ein paar.



gerome234 schrieb:


> Na klar, Intelligenz hängt mit dem Alter zusammen. Es gibt 14 jährige die Intelligenter sind als 30 jährige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar gibt es auch ältere, die sich total beschissen verhalten. Wenn du es richtig gelesen hättest, hättest du vllt auch erkannt, dass ich geschrieben habe "winziges Bischchen". 
Es gibt nämlich mehr junge, was man in raids im ts nur alzu oft hört, die dann mit "gogo" etc ankommen. Das hört man viel seltener von älteren. 
Und allgemein sind junge Leute eben etwas aufdringlicher. Ich denke, dass fast jeder als kind so war. Dann schreib ich statt intelligenz eben reife hin. die haben erwachsene oft mehr als kinder, warum sollte sich erklären.


----------



## Ascanius (12. September 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Dann vergleich Pokemon mal mit WoW.
> Erklär mir die Unterschiede.
> 
> Da gibt es nicht nur ein paar.




Klar gibt es Unterschiede. Habe ich nicht bestritten. Aber erzähl DU MIR mal, wo da die "Grenze" ist und wodurch sich diese definiert.


----------



## Belty (13. September 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne steht in den AGB und/oder der EULA das Glücksspiel in WoW verboten ist.

Wenn man das nun etwas genauer betrachtet verstößt Blizzard selbst gegen die eigenen Richtlinien, denn das Würfelsystem für die Items ist im engeren Sinne ja auch eine Art des Glücksspiel. Letztenendes wohl mal wieder alles Auslegunssache, es ist ja kein klassisches Glücksspiel.


Bezüglich des Threads - mir persönlich würde es sehr gefallen :-)


----------



## Mimina (13. September 2010)

kstorm schrieb:


> Ich fände es Hammer wenn Blizzard in zb. Og und Sw ein Casino zum zocken baut XD.
> 
> Evtl sogar ein neutrales für beide Fraktionen.
> 
> ...




blizzard sagt nein zu glückspiel. schade eigentlich. dann wäre ich gerne einer der sexy barfrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. September 2010)

kstorm schrieb:


> Ich fände es Hammer wenn Blizzard in zb. Og und Sw ein Casino zum zocken baut XD.
> 
> Evtl sogar ein neutrales für beide Fraktionen.
> 
> ...



bist du noch zu retten? zum glück gibt es keine Casinos in WoW.

Glücksspielsucht ist ein ernstes Thema wovon nicht nur Erwachsene betroffen sind, sowas muss jetzt nicht auch noch Virtuell gefördert werden denn es gibt genug jugendliche die von den Virtuellen Casino´s nicht loskommen und ihr Taschengelt in "pokerstarts.de" und sonstwas rein stecken da es dort keine Alterskontrolle gibt.

mfg


----------



## Philine (13. September 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> bist du noch zu retten? zum glück gibt es keine Casinos in WoW.
> 
> Glücksspielsucht ist ein ernstes Thema wovon nicht nur Erwachsene betroffen sind, sowas muss jetzt nicht auch noch Virtuell gefördert werden denn es gibt genug jugendliche die von den Virtuellen Casino´s nicht loskommen und ihr Taschengelt in "pokerstarts.de" und sonstwas rein stecken da es dort keine Alterskontrolle gibt.
> 
> mfg



/ sign

sowas muss echt nicht noch virtuell gefördert werden



> Laut Schätzungen von Experten sind es etwa 200 000 und unter ihnen überwiegend Männer. In extremen Fällen werden Beruf und Familie vernachlässigt, weil das Glücksspiel ihren Alltag bestimmt.


----------



## Mitschi (13. September 2010)

ICH WILL EIN CASINO

und ich setzt meinen account auf rot!


----------



## Ascanius (13. September 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> bist du noch zu retten? zum glück gibt es keine Casinos in WoW.
> 
> Glücksspielsucht ist ein ernstes Thema wovon nicht nur Erwachsene betroffen sind, sowas muss jetzt nicht auch noch Virtuell gefördert werden denn es gibt genug jugendliche die von den Virtuellen Casino´s nicht loskommen und ihr Taschengelt in "pokerstarts.de" und sonstwas rein stecken da es dort keine Alterskontrolle gibt.
> 
> mfg




Du kannst den Begriff "Glücksspielsucht" in deinem Kommentar auch ohne Weiteres mit "WoW-Sucht" austauschen...


----------



## Helgesen (13. September 2010)

nein danke


----------



## Kæran (13. September 2010)

Ja bitte, aber nur um die USK von WoW auf 18 hochzusetzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, mal im Ernst. Wer zocken will soll auf eine der bekannten Glückspielseiten gehen und da sein Geld verlieren.
Und außerdem hab ich keine Lust auf nochmehr Spam im global, den es dann mit sicherheit geben wird


----------



## Morcan (13. September 2010)

Yeah, ein Spiel im Spiel! Ich zahle gerne meine 13€ um am Roulette-Tisch zu hocken obwohl ich es auch billiger haben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (13. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Zum Glueck, Wir haben schon genug unnoetiges Zeugs in WoW. Auch wenn WoW mit der Zeit in die Zukunft blickt, was die Technik angeht, aber Casino ist schon etwas bescheuert.



Schon genug unnötiges Zeug? Hmm, WOW ist als Ganzes unnötig geworden, war es eigendlich schon immer.

Aber so ein Kasino könnte auch lustig sein, weinende Zocker, wenn irgend Jemand sein ganzez sauer erfarmet Gold verloren hat, oder wenn ein Progamer sein letzets T11/12 sonstwas Teil verzockt


----------



## DeadAngel (13. September 2010)

Also ich finde die Idee megageil! 

Außer das ich dann dauerhaft pleite wäre xD Würde wohl dazu führen das sogar ich wieder farmen gehe, statt mir 10k Ehre zu holen und Steine zu verkaufen .....

&#8364;: Gute Minigames machen sehr gute Spiele in geniale! (Gta, Read Dead R...)


----------



## koolt (13. September 2010)

Muss es dann nicht ab 18 sein?
Ja bei Pokemon wurde das Casino aus diesem Grund entfernt.


----------



## Karasas (13. September 2010)

nichts.


----------



## Cathan (13. September 2010)

Ich sehe die neue TV-Werbung schon vor mir:
WoW, jetzt mit Blackjack und Nutten!


----------



## bloodstar (13. September 2010)

> Ich fände es Hammer wenn Blizzard in zb. Og und Sw ein Casino zum zocken baut* XD*.



oh ja, es is ja sooo lustig wenn da ein Casino wäre.


----------



## MarnaleX (13. September 2010)

kstorm schrieb:


> Eine Runde Poker wäre schon mal was,natürlich um Gold!



Glückspiel um Geld = Verkauf vom Spiel dann erst ab 18 (Bin mir jetzt aber nicht ganz sicher)


----------



## Toxxical (13. September 2010)

Glücksspiel ist in WoW verboten.
Der Grund ist leicht erklärt: Glücksspiele in der Öffentlichkeit sind nur ab 18 Jahren erlaubt und WoW ist ab 12.


----------



## mumba (13. September 2010)

wäre echt geil


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> und WoW ist ab 12.


und Accounts sind ab 18


----------



## kilerwakka (13. September 2010)

nein nie mals kein glückspiel in wow nie im leben


----------



## Agabig (13. September 2010)

Wer sowas unbedingt will... da gabs doch mal so ein addon wo man dann pokern als minigame hatte vielleicht weiß da wer den namen ladet euch doch das runter ... -.-
mFg aGa


----------



## Littletall (13. September 2010)

Ich fänd ein Casino schon cool, aber mir ist was aufgefallen..in vielen Videospielen ist Glücksspiel ausgemerzt worden.

Da gibt es zwar Spielhallen, man kriegt aber ein anderes Spiel präsientiert als Spielautomaten, Poker oder Roulette. Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass es ein starkes Glücksspielsucht-Problem gibt.

Jetzt hat WoW leider eh schon den Ruf, spielsüchtig zu machen, mit einem Casino könnten die Spieler dann auch noch glücksspielsüchtig werden (im Gegensatz zum echten Glücksspiel verlieren sie wenigstens nicht ihr echtes Geld).

Deshalb glaube ich, dass man jemals in einem Video- oder PC-Spiel wieder ein richtiges Casino sieht.


----------



## darkdriver321 (13. September 2010)

blockbuster777 schrieb:


> Thema gabs schonmal.
> 
> Casino wirds nie geben da das Spiel ab 12 ist.
> 
> ...



Warum sind dann nit die Pokemon Spiele ab 18, da gibts doch auch ne Spielhalle?!


----------



## IkilledKenny (13. September 2010)

darkdriver321 schrieb:


> Warum sind dann nit die Pokemon Spiele ab 18, da gibts doch auch ne Spielhalle?!



Lies den Thread komplett dann weißt dus =)


----------



## Gerdigerd (13. September 2010)

Nicht durchführbar.

Der Goldsellmarkt ist out of control,sprich Pokern in WoW um WoW Gold ist nichts anderes als ein "rl-Casino" mit anderem Wechselkurs hinter Spielavataren.

Dadurch kann die Motivation des " Casion Gangs" gelderwerbtechnische Gründe haben,was in Deutschland nicht erlaubt ist.Die "Gewinnversteuerung" wäre auch nicht geklärt.

Goldselling verstößt zwar gegen die Benutzerregeln von Blizzard,trotzdem bleiben zuviele Ungeklärtheiten,um auch nur auf die Idee zu kommen,sowas zu implementieren.


----------



## refload (13. September 2010)

Hmm Glückspiel ? ^^ Dann würde ich mal die Alterbeschänkung von WOW neu prüfen ^^. Kommt sicher nicht gut.


----------



## Rudi TD (13. September 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> 2) Von wem?



Von Nintendo selber. Andernfalls hätten sie wohl eine höhere Alterseinstufung riskiert.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12, was bedeutet, dass Glücksspiele verboten sind...




Auf die rechtliche Begründung bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt.

Ich geh mal davon aus, es wird keine kommen. Man muß nur mal bedenken, daß das komplette Lootsystem auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten basiert.

Im Endeffekt nichts anderes als Glücksspiel oder Poker.


Zum Thema:

Ne kleine Runde Poker wäre sicher mal ganz witzig, aber eigentlich reine Zeitverschwendung. In der Zeit hätte ich ja auch in nem richtigen Pokerroom spielen können und richtiges Geld gewinnen.

Lotto könnt ich mir da schon eher vorstellen. Am besten mit wöchentlicher Liveziehung abwechselnd in BB, Ratchet, Gadgetzan und Ewige Warte.


----------



## Trixi3 (13. September 2010)

Spielesüchtig in einem Spiel was Spielesüchtig macht......moment mal...Spinn ich oder is das mal Krass bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*totlach*


----------



## Boddakiller (13. September 2010)

Illegal in der EU


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. September 2010)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> Illegal in der EU




Link zum Gesetzestext oder Präzedenzfall?


----------



## Tamîkus (13. September 2010)

Spankyhamthrall schrieb:


> naja das Würfeln um Gegenstände ist doch auch ein Glücksspiel?^^



beim casino glückspiel gehts aber um geld also ist die würfel ausage doof auserdem hallo spiel ab 12 ? darum sol es kein casino geben ? in dragon quest 8 zb ( was ab 6 jahren ist ) gibts in glaub ich 3 städten casinos und wo man bingo einarmiger bandit und sowas spielen kan ein casino wär nett für leute die zu viel gold haben auserdem machn scho viele leute glücksspiel mit dem titansiegel von dalaran kopf oder zahl kein glücksspiel ?


----------



## Kamaji (13. September 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> der größte quatsch, den ich bislang lesen durfte. danke



Willkommen auf Buffed.de!
Wieso ich das sage? Na, weil du bisher nicht viel gesehen zu haben scheinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE
Ich find die Idee garnicht schlecht, haben wir in der Gilde auch schonmal drüber geredet - wir würfeln im Raid um Gold...das ist unser Glücksspiel.^^


----------



## blooooooody (13. September 2010)

Ein Vorteil hätte eine Spielhalle in WoW... Man verliert nur Geld ;D


----------



## Shadowed (13. September 2010)

kstorm schrieb:


> Ich fände es Hammer wenn Blizzard in zb. Og und Sw ein Casino zum zocken baut XD.
> 
> Evtl sogar ein neutrales für beide Fraktionen.
> 
> ...



*Aber sonst gehts dir noch gut, oder?*


----------



## Toxxical (13. September 2010)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> und Accounts sind ab 18



Weil die Accounts ab 18 sind gibt es keine 12 Jährigen die es spielen?


----------



## blooooooody (13. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Weil die Accounts ab 18 sind gibt es keine 12 Jährigen die es spielen?



*double facepalm* 
Verdreh doch ned alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spielen darf man ab 12 aber einen eigene Account zu besitzen ist ab 18. Das heisst soviel wie DU BIST NICHT 18 DEIN ACCOUNT GEHÖRT DEINER ELTERN!!! Nicht das man erst ab 18 Spielen darf...

Einem Vertrag dürfen nur Volljährige zustimmen. Aber leider wird das Ignoriert von den schlechten und miesen Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (13. September 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> DU BIST NICHT 18 DEIN ACCOUNT GEHÖRT DEINER ELTERN!!!



Also rein rechtlich gesehen gehört der Account Blizzard, deine Eltern erwerben nur dir Befugnis ihn zu benutzen 
*rumklugscheiß*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (13. September 2010)

Die Figuren und das was du daraus machst ja aber der Account selbst gehört schon dir (rechtlich gesehen)

Sonst gäbe es auch keine Account Diebstähle...


----------



## IkilledKenny (13. September 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Die Figuren und das was du daraus machst ja aber der Account selbst gehört schon dir (rechtlich gesehen)
> 
> Sonst gäbe es auch keine Account Diebstähle...



Nein.


----------



## blooooooody (13. September 2010)

BLIZZARD darf die ihre Regeln ändern die aber je nach Land weider verfliegen. ;D

Account selling ist auch nicht erlaubt, aber dennoch ist das Lega in Deutschland. 

Rein Rechtlich gesehen gehört der Account selbst dir, aber die Figruen selbst sind eigentum von BLIZZARD etc. BLIZZARD darf dir den Account nicht wegnehmen solange die Server auch Online sind für dieses Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist leider so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (13. September 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> BLIZZARD darf dir den Account nicht wegnehmen solange die Server auch Online sind für dieses Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer hat dir denn sowas erzählt? Wenn du gegen AGBs verstößt dann nimmt dir BLIZZARD schneller deinen Account weg als du gucken kannst.
Bitte informiere dich bevor du sowas in die Welt setzt


----------



## blooooooody (13. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn sowas erzählt? Wenn du gegen AGBs verstößt dann nimmt dir BLIZZARD schneller deinen Account weg als du gucken kannst.
> Bitte informiere dich bevor du sowas in die Welt setzt



Die Regeln sind logischerweise inbegriffen...


----------



## IkilledKenny (13. September 2010)

"Hinweise: Alle World of Warcraft Items und Charaktere sind das geistige Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment. Ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf das virtuelle Eigentum der hier gehandelten Gegenstände. Der Käufer zahlt nur für die Zeit und die Arbeit, die aufgewendet wurden, um den oben aufgeführten Spielstand der Charaktere zu erreichen. Der Account, die Charaktere und die Gegenstände selbst bleiben deshalb Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment!" 

Unglaublich wie stur manche Leute an ihren falschen Überzeugungen festhalten können


----------



## Ascanius (13. September 2010)

Um das hier mal zum Ende zu bringen:

(Fakt) 1: Coole Idee, würde sicherlich einige Spieler freuen. Netter Zeitvertreib zwischen raiden und farmen. 

Fakt 2: Blizzard erlaubt lt. eigenen Statuten derlei Glücksspiel nicht und wird so etwas daher auch nicht/niemals implementieren.

Fakt 3: Generell wäre so etwas allerdings möglich, da ein Glücksspiel im juristischen Sinne als Einsatz einen Vermögenswert voraussetzt, was im Falle von WoW nicht gegeben ist (Nein, WoW-Gold ist im rechtlichen Sinne kein Vermögenswert).


----------



## Snorry (13. September 2010)

was ich davon halt?

abstand


----------



## Kirath (13. September 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Um das hier mal zum Ende zu bringen:
> 
> (Fakt) 1: Coole Idee, würde sicherlich einige Spieler freuen. Netter Zeitvertreib zwischen raiden und farmen.
> 
> ...



Fakt 3 ist falsch.

Sollte es ein klar deklariertes Glückspiel in einem Onlinespiel geben, wird es keine USK/FSK ab 12 mehr erhalten. Darum gibt es auch keine Casinos/Kartenspiele in WoW.


----------



## Ascanius (13. September 2010)

Kirath schrieb:


> Fakt 3 ist falsch.
> 
> Sollte es ein klar deklariertes Glückspiel in einem Onlinespiel geben, wird es keine USK/FSK ab 12 mehr erhalten. Darum gibt es auch keine Casinos/Kartenspiele in WoW.




Naja, was die USK daraus macht, steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. 

Die Deklaration als Glücksspiel, wäre allerdings im juristischen Sinne schlichtweg unwahr, da hierzu das Hauptkriterium, nämlich der Einsatz von Vermögenswerten nicht zum Tragen kommen würde.


----------



## Kirath (13. September 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Naja, was die USK daraus macht, steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.
> 
> Die Deklaration als Glücksspiel, wäre allerdings im juristischen Sinne schlichtweg unwahr, da hierzu das Hauptkriterium, nämlich der Einsatz von Vermögenswerten nicht zum Tragen kommen würde.



Völlig unwichtig. Es geht hier im den Schutz der Jugend. Sollte ein klar deklariertes Glücksspiel, oder ein Spiel mit eindeutigen Glücksspielcharakter in einem Spiel auftauchen, wird es die USK nicht mehr mit 12 einstufen. 
Kann ich Dir sagen, aus eigener Erfahrung. Wenn du magst, ruf bei der USK an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich musste das Spiel, an dem ich gerade arbeite, deswegen dieses Feature streichen lassen. (will mich nich wichtig machen, es nur erklären)
Genauso verhält es sich auch mit den "Werd besoffen" Quests aus dem Braufest, die es noch vor 2 oder 3 Jahren gab. Die mussten raus, weil die Aufforderung im Spiel sich zu betrinken, laut der USK, nichts für unter 16jährige ist.


----------



## madmurdock (14. September 2010)

Ich seh schon die ersten Suchtis ausm Fenster springen, da sie ingame pleite gegangen sind und keinen Grund haben mehr weiter zu leben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ne Ingame Mafia, die einen pausenlos gankt, da man nicht zurueck gezahlt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2010)

Glücksspiele dieser Art sind zurecht nicht für Kinder zugelassen.
Daher wird es sowas hier in WoW auch nie geben.

Das wurde hier im Forum aber schon oft in der Vorgängertopics zu dem Thema geantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. September 2010)

Mich interressiert immer noch brennend die Erklärung, wo der Unterschied zwischen einem Glücksspiel um Spielinhalte und dem Lootsystem ist?

z.B Zelda Spirit Tracks für den Nintendo DS beinhaltet ein Glücksspiel, indem man für Rubine (Ingamewährung) Lose kauft mit denen man Ingameitems gewinnen kann. 
Das Spiel ist lt. USK ab 0 oder 6 Jahren frei gegeben.


----------



## Rolandos (14. September 2010)

blockbuster777 schrieb:


> Thema gabs schonmal.
> 
> Casino wirds nie geben da das Spiel ab 12 ist.
> 
> Casino = Glücksspiel = Ingame wie RL ab 18 somit müsste WoW ab 18 sein wo 50%der Geldeinahmen monatlich den Bach Runter gehen würden.




Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. 
Solange es nicht um bare Euros geht ist das völlig egal wie alt der Spieler ist. 

Und WOW ist sowieso ein Glücksspiel, oder ist es kein Glückspiel wenn ihr um eine Ausrüstungsteil würfelt.
Also völlig schwachsinniger Thread da WOW ein einziges Casino ist. Selbst Treffer auf Gegener sind vom Glück abhängig.


----------



## orkman (14. September 2010)

kstorm schrieb:


> Ich fände es Hammer wenn Blizzard in zb. Og und Sw ein Casino zum zocken baut XD.
> 
> Evtl sogar ein neutrales für beide Fraktionen.
> 
> ...



ich faends auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (14. September 2010)

Kirath schrieb:


> Völlig unwichtig. Es geht hier im den Schutz der Jugend. Sollte ein klar deklariertes Glücksspiel, oder ein Spiel mit eindeutigen Glücksspielcharakter in einem Spiel auftauchen, wird es die USK nicht mehr mit 12 einstufen.
> Kann ich Dir sagen, aus eigener Erfahrung. Wenn du magst, ruf bei der USK an.
> 
> 
> ...



Glaube ich dir ja :-) Wollte ja nur einmal klarstellen, dass es sich bei solch einem Casino rechtlich gesehen nicht um Glücksspiel handelt, obwohl oftmals so argumentiert wird.

Mich würde nur mal interessieren auf welchen Grundlagen die USK solche Entscheidungen trifft. Reicht da schlicht die Begründung "jugendgefährdende Inhalte"? Fände ich ein bisschen wenig, da man diesen "Stempel" dann ja quasi willkürlich, nach eigener Definition verteilen kann.


----------



## Kirath (14. September 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Glaube ich dir ja :-) Wollte ja nur einmal klarstellen, dass es sich bei solch einem Casino rechtlich gesehen nicht um Glücksspiel handelt, obwohl oftmals so argumentiert wird.
> 
> Mich würde nur mal interessieren auf welchen Grundlagen die USK solche Entscheidungen trifft. Reicht da schlicht die Begründung "jugendgefährdende Inhalte"? Fände ich ein bisschen wenig, da man diesen "Stempel" dann ja quasi willkürlich, nach eigener Definition verteilen kann.



Ist in der Tat nicht einfach das Ganze. Es gibt Richtlinien, die man erfragen kann. Genaue Kataloge sind schwer zu bekommen. So können auch Schimpfwörter schnell zu einer hohen USK führen. Da reicht schon ein "Scheisse" im Questtext. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und leider ist auch hier relativ viel Willkür mit dabei. In der Regel führen die meisten Spielhersteller solche Inhalte erst garnicht ein, um nicht in Gefahr zu laufen ein hohes USK oder gar keine Freigabe zu erhalten. Klingt vielleicht komisch, ist aber so. Blizzard hat zum Beispiel viel aus dem China Desaster gelernt. Kleines Beispiel hier: Die Draenei sind quasi nur als Notfall in BC eingebaut worden. Geplant waren die Pandaren statt dessen, nur wollte man einfach nicht, dass ein Chinesisches "Wappentier" mit Japanischer Kleidung im Spiel auftaucht. So wurde das (leider) gecancelt um einfach Probleme aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (14. September 2010)

Glücksspiele wie hier beschrieben, die ab 18 sind, bezeichnet man doch nur, 
wenn man reale Geldbeträge gewinnen kann, oder irre ich mich da?
Von daher frage ich mich, wieso ingame "Casino"- gewinne, wie Rohstoffe, Funitems, (evtl. sogar Goldbeträge) nicht erlaubt sein sollen?
Es gibt in so vielen Spielen, solche Features, diese sind ebenfalls USK12 (sogar unter USK12 )
Den Punkt Suchtgefahr find ich auch schwachsinnig.

(Falls ich irgendeine Info übersehen habe, die schon ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet wurden, Sry)


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (14. September 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> und wegen, dan würde es weniger Kiddys geben: Die meisten Kiddys in wow sind 18+, Es gibt sehr viele Jugendliche die sich reifer verhalten, als so mancher Erwachsener -.-



ganz deiner Meinung^^


----------



## Fixieheart (14. September 2010)

Servus,

das Thema Casino ist aus Sicht von Blizzard bestimmt sehr Interessant. (Gold dumping ist wichtig um die Wirtschaft am laufen zu halten)

Eine Aussage zu der rechtlichen Situation möchte ich nicht machen, weil wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man besser die ... :-)

Ach ja und für mich passt das durchaus in das Bild von WOW, z.B. Arena wetten oder die Möglichkeit für eine Gilde sobald neuer Content am start ist die nötigen Wipes bis zum clear vorher zu sagen. (natürlich nur sinnvoll wenn die quote mit der menge an wipes skaliert...)



Viele Grüße
Fixieheart


----------



## Versace83 (14. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12, was bedeutet, dass Glücksspiele verboten sind...



Du wuerfelst in Inis um Items -> Gluecksspiel

Davon aber abgesehen wuerde ich kein Casino wollen. Wozu? Gibt doch schon genug das man machen kann...


----------



## Druda (14. September 2010)

und das ganze sieht dann so aus: 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Lol...


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. September 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/World-Poker-2008-Battle-Bracelets/dp/B000VWRKZA/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1284475785&sr=1-1


Dieses Spiel handelt einzig und allein um Poker (nur mit Ingamegeld) und ist lt. USK ab 0 jahren freigegeben!!!

Wem das immer noch nicht als Beweis reicht, dem ist mMn nicht mehr zu helfen.

Hauptsache immer erstmal irgendwas von Gesetz, USK, Verboten, sogar irgend einen EU-Quatsch labern, aber nicht mal eben schnell nach entsprechender Software suchen können:-D


----------



## heyhey (14. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12, was bedeutet, dass Glücksspiele verboten sind...




Laut Österreichischem und Schweizer( da bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher) Recht ist WoW ein glückspiel ^^ Das ist auch ein Grund warum Österreichern der Zugang zum Arena Turnier nicht erlaubt ist Stand 2009.

btt

Würde ich richtig klasse finden es gibt zwar schon Pokeraddons aber dann würde  die Sache mit dem Gold um einiges leichter sein gibt ja leider Spieler die nicht zahlen wenn sie verlieren ^^


----------



## Muuhkuhh (14. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Das wird nie kommen, weil Glücksspiele süchtig machen können.



made my day - Danke


----------



## Talin78 (14. September 2010)

Klar hat das Würfelsystem auch etwas mit Glück zu tun. Aber das ist wie bei Mensch ärgere dich nicht, Monopoly etc............
Bei einem Ingame Casino geht es aber um eine Währung. Klar halt nur virtuell, jedoch sehe ich da auch eine zusätzliche Gefährdungsquelle darin, junge sowie auch ältere WoW Spieler auch in ein RL Casino zu treiben.

Das Lootsystem kann man nicht so einfach mit einem Ingame Casino gleichsetzten.


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. September 2010)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Klar hat das Würfelsystem auch etwas mit Glück zu tun. Aber das ist wie bei Mensch ärgere dich nicht, Monopoly etc............
> Bei einem Ingame Casino geht es aber um eine Währung. Klar halt nur virtuell, jedoch sehe ich da auch eine zusätzliche Gefährdungsquelle darin, junge sowie auch ältere WoW Spieler auch in ein RL Casino zu treiben.
> 
> Das Lootsystem kann man nicht so einfach mit einem Ingame Casino gleichsetzten.




Ist ja in Ordnung, daß du eine Gefahrenquelle siehst, aber das hat keinerlei rechtliche Bedeutung. Ein Glücksspiel ab 18 ist erst dann ein Glücksspiel, wie es hier von einigen Ahnungslosen beschrieben wurde, wenn um echtes Geld gespielt wird.

Alles andere stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht und ist nur heiße Luft. Mein Link weiter oben sollte eigentlich Beweis genug sein.


Um es nochmal klar zu stellen, es geht mir nicht darum ob ein Kasino in WoW gut oder schlecht ist. Es haben halt Leute gemeint es wäre verboten, ab 18 etc. und das ist absoluter Schwachsinn und widerlegt.


----------



## xxardon (14. September 2010)

dan würd ich wow sofort kündigen =)


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Um es nochmal klar zu stellen, es geht mir nicht darum ob ein Kasino in WoW gut oder schlecht ist. Es haben halt Leute gemeint es wäre verboten, ab 18 etc. und das ist absoluter Schwachsinn und widerlegt.



Frage:
Welches Wort könnte hier zur Löschung des Beitrags führen und warum?


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Frage:
> Welches Wort könnte hier zur Löschung des Beitrags führen und warum?



Schwachsinn? 

Weil sich die Angesprochenen beleidigt fühlen könnten?


Wenn ja, dann nehm in Schwachsinn zurück und setze Unwahrheit an diese Stelle.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Schwachsinn?
> 
> Weil sich die Angesprochenen beleidigt fühlen könnten?
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talin78 (14. September 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ist ja in Ordnung, daß du eine Gefahrenquelle siehst, aber das hat keinerlei rechtliche Bedeutung. Ein Glücksspiel ab 18 ist erst dann ein Glücksspiel, wie es hier von einigen Ahnungslosen beschrieben wurde, wenn um echtes Geld gespielt wird.
> 
> Alles andere stimmt schlicht und ergreifend nicht und ist nur heiße Luft. Mein Link weiter oben sollte eigentlich Beweis genug sein.
> 
> ...





Hab ja in meinem Post auch nicht behauptet, dass es verboten wäre. Und ich weiß es rechtlich auch nicht. Und man kann nicht nur vom deutschen Recht ausgehen. Nur würde sich Blizzard damit keinen Gefallen tun um noch weiter das Spiel von diversen Nachrichtenmeldungen angreifbar zu machen mit ihren "tollen" Recherchen.


----------



## Redrak (14. September 2010)

Bei Shakes&Fidget gibts auch ein Hütchenspiel,was ja auch zum Glücksspiel gehört also müsste S&F ja auch verboten sein wenns denn verboten wäre in einem Spiel ab unter 18 Jahren Glücksspiel einzuführen.


----------



## Najsh (14. September 2010)

Finde die Idee prinzipiell ganz lustig - und finde es lächerlich wie einige das wieder ohne jedes Argument vorab verurteilen.

Erstens ist es doch so, dass bei jeder Änderung des Spiels (zB patch) sofort einige in unkontrollierte Panik 
bzw flamerei verfallen (bevor sie überhaupt erstmal realisiert haben worum es geht (aber was 
der Bauer nicht kennt frisst er ja nicht)), und zum zweiten gab es schon weitaus blödere Vorschläge...

Gäbe es ein Casino/Spielbank ingame, ich wäre sicher ab und an dabei. Noch besser wäre es, wenn
es ähnliche Funktionalität hätte wie zb Bejewled , dass man in langweiligen Pause direkt quereinsteigen 
und am Blackjack- oder Roulette-Tisch Platz nehmen könnte. 

Wie auch immer - ich finde die Idee nicht uninteressant und somit: I LIKE


----------



## Lothus90 (14. September 2010)

Also abgesehn davon das WoW ab 12 jahren freigegeben ist und es sobald ein casion eingebaut werden würde (wegen Glücksspiel und so ) die freigabe auf 18 beschränkt werden würde fände ich es total schwachsinnig ... wenn ich Pokern will dann geh ich zu meinen Kollegen und Poker ne runde ! wäre demnach wieder nur was für totale freaks die den ganzen tag nichts anderes tun als vorm pc zu sitzen ! 

und wie blizz schon sagte(sinngemäß zitiert kenne das original nicht mehr ) :" geht mit euren freunden auch mal nach draußen  "


----------



## lexaone (14. September 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...84475785&sr=1-1
> 
> 
> Dieses Spiel handelt einzig und allein um Poker (nur mit Ingamegeld) und ist lt. USK ab 0 jahren freigegeben!!!
> ...




danke! ich wollte ähnliches auch grade posten....

btt: Ich finde die Gurndidee garnicht schlecht...es muss ja kein "originalpoker" sein oder sowas...eigene regeln wären ok...aber wäre btw nur ein kleines Gimmick für den Spaß nebenher vermute ich


----------



## Dragonique (14. September 2010)

Um echtes Gold?
Hilfe, ich sehe schon die ganzen neuen Tickets:
"Ey lol, blizz, der Zocker hat beim Pokern beschissen, hatte son sichres blatt. hab alles gesetzt. Will das Gold wieder. Scheiß casion!"


----------



## Flamet0wer (14. September 2010)

das kommt nicht und wird nicht kommen, da das spiel ab 12 ist. glücksspiel ist ab 18... ich hab zu dem thema mal was lustiges gelesen. vllt errinnert sich jm noch an pokemon blau/rot. da gab es ja so ne spielhalle mit dem spiel "der einarmige bandit". für aktuelle und zukünftige spiele soll diese spielhalle entfernt werden, da glücksspiel ja bekanntlich süchtig macht. und jetzt überlegt mal, was für ein geschrei bekannte jugendschutzfreaks (wie zb christian pfeiffer) machen würden, wenn es in wow ne spielhalle gäbe.


----------



## Lord Aresius (14. September 2010)

@ Threadtitel:

Selten so eine blöde Frage gesehen.

close Thread bitte


----------



## Talin78 (15. September 2010)

Man sagt es gbt keine blöden Fragen, sondern nur blöde Antworten. Ich denke mal gibt beides. In diesem Fall nur ne blöde Antwort.

Edit: Das Schließen entscheiden die Mods. Und die waren schon am Lesen und habens nicht getan.Gibt ja noch kei Grund zu.


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. September 2010)

Lothus90 schrieb:


> Also abgesehn davon das WoW ab 12 jahren freigegeben ist und es sobald ein casion eingebaut werden würde (wegen Glücksspiel und so ) die freigabe auf 18 beschränkt werden würde fände ich es total schwachsinnig ... wenn ich Pokern will dann geh ich zu meinen Kollegen und Poker ne runde ! wäre demnach wieder nur was für totale freaks die den ganzen tag nichts anderes tun als vorm pc zu sitzen !
> 
> und wie blizz schon sagte(sinngemäß zitiert kenne das original nicht mehr ) :" geht mit euren freunden auch mal nach draußen  "






Flamet0wer schrieb:


> das kommt nicht und wird nicht kommen, da das spiel ab 12 ist. glücksspiel ist ab 18... ich hab zu dem thema mal was lustiges gelesen. vllt errinnert sich jm noch an pokemon blau/rot. da gab es ja so ne spielhalle mit dem spiel "der einarmige bandit". für aktuelle und zukünftige spiele soll diese spielhalle entfernt werden, da glücksspiel ja bekanntlich süchtig macht. und jetzt überlegt mal, was für ein geschrei bekannte jugendschutzfreaks (wie zb christian pfeiffer) machen würden, wenn es in wow ne spielhalle gäbe.




OMG, mehr fällt mir echt nicht mehr ein.

Sich nicht mal die klitze kleine Mühe machen den Thread zu lesen, aber die gleichen haltlosen Unwahrheiten (hallo Zam) wie die anderen Ahnungslosen rausposaunen. Köstlich!!! aber auch erschreckend.


----------



## Zossy85 (15. September 2010)

Ein Casino muss es nicht unbedingt sein aber ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn es neben dem eigentlichen Spiel noch etwas mehr "Nebenspielereien" geben würde.

Kleine Minispiele mit Realm Highscores etc.

Zeitfahren auf der Goblinstrecke in der Schimmernden Ebene oder (kennt wer die Spielchen aus The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time?) Bogenschiessen zu Fuß oder zu Pferd, unter Zeitdruck bestimmte Sachen einsammeln beim Tauchen, Fliegen, Reiten usw.

Auf der Netzerscherbe bei den Netherschwingendailys gabs auch diese Questreihe bei der man mit einem Drachen einem anderen folgen musste der einen mit Bomben bewirft.
Sowas könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen.

Halt irgendwas um sich etwas die Zeit zu vertreiben wenn man mal grad keine Instanzen oder Dailys machen will.

Angeln ist ja schonmal ein Anfang aber ich persönlich finde es langweilig!


----------



## Jemira (15. September 2010)

need für meinen tauren twink einen gnom-kicker :-)
ansonsten finde ich casino nicht so toll, wer casinomäßiges will kann ja ah-handeln.
das was zossy85 schreibt klingt sinniger


----------



## sharas1 (15. September 2010)

blockbuster777 schrieb:


> Thema gabs schonmal.
> 
> Casino wirds nie geben da das Spiel ab 12 ist.
> 
> ...



Das ist quatsch, ich hatte ne ganze Zeit lang meine Freizeit in SecondLife verbracht und da kann man (trotz Contentbeschränkungen wegen des Alters etc.) auch 
an jeder Ecke um Onlinewährung spielen.Sei es Rouelette, Poker, Automaten, dort gibt es jede mögliche art von Glückspiel.
 Wobei es dort sogar so ist das man offiziell seine ingame erwirtschafteten Taler gegen harte Real Währung tauschen kann.
Und da unsere Bundesprüfstellen SecondLife schon lange auf dem Kiecker hat (Urheberrecht, Gewalt, Sex etc) und es nicht unterbinden kann, will oder darf glaub ich nicht das 
es verboten wäre um sein WoW gold zu spielen da es ja keine "offizielle" Währung ist... 
Für die Linden Dollar (SecondLife) gibt es sogar einen offiziellen Umrechnungskurs seitens des Betreibers.

Also, ich würde sagen, ich persönlich würde es witzig finden meine Wartezeit auf nen Raid oder ne Instanz mit einem kleinen Spielchen zu vertreiben. 
Dann komm ich wenigstens mal von dem Zwang weg Münzen angeln zu müssen, auf Riesenrattenpirsch zu gehen oder diesen ollen Eisenkiefer an die Angel zu bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuisito (15. September 2010)

Also, ich waere dafuer.

Super Idee.


----------



## dwarf303 (15. September 2010)

scheiß casino´s reicht das  hier wo ich wohne  n haufen sind muß ich net noch ingame haben


----------



## Set0 (15. September 2010)

Naja... die könnten die Arena vieleicht öffentlich machen. 
So kann man Wetten abschließen und man hätte auch mal was interessantes zu sehen. Es wären auch starke NPC Gegner nicht schlecht wenn sowas zu Auswahl stehen.


----------



## Torgald von Frostwolf (15. September 2010)

naja um mal was in einen sinnlosen treade zu schreiben ;-) 

naja ich finds totalen bullshit was bitte hat fantasy rollenspiel mit casino zu tun ? 

ich bin der meinnung gar nix !!!

naja aber jedem seine meinung ;-) .........




mfg








(wer fehler findet darf sie behalten )


----------



## Zossy85 (15. September 2010)

Torgald schrieb:


> naja ich finds totalen bullshit was bitte hat fantasy rollenspiel mit casino zu tun ?



Interessante Meinung... grad in einer Welt in der es eine Jahrmarkt gibt, Goblins eine Rennstrecke haben und in der alle Monate ein unterschiedliches Fest gefeiert wird von Halloween über Weihnachten bishin zum Braufest etc.

Man hat sogar ein Kolosseum in dem die gemeinen Bürger die berühmten Helden bei Schaukämpfen zugucken können.


Aber schon klar.... nen Casino würde überhaupt nicht in diese kunterbunte Welt passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaub einige sollten mal Ihre Augen aufmachen wenn sie durch die Welt von WoW laufen und mal etwas mehr wahrnehmen als den Endcontent.


----------



## Talin78 (15. September 2010)

Das mit der Rennstrecke in der Schimmernden Ebene von Zossy85 finde ich interessant. Zeitfahren mit Statistik wer der beste/schnellste des Realms ist oder Gegner herrausfordern und Gold gewinnen die dem Verlierer abgezogen werden. Halt so Beträge die im Rahmen von den Tagesquests währen oder von mir aus auch mit nem vorher vereinbarten Einsatz. Also ich persönlich fände so ein Rennen spannender als nen Pokerspiel.

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Melarius (15. September 2010)

Sollte es jemals ein Casino in WOW geben werden die Goldseller sich dumm und dämlich verdienen, oder warum haben Leute in RL so oft Schulden bei Kreditfirmen weil sie alles verspielen? Es wird dann auch wieder viele geben die RL Geld investieren weil sie glauben sie werden mal richtig abräumen.


----------



## Trolligerand (15. September 2010)

Melarius schrieb:


> Sollte es jemals ein Casino in WOW geben werden die Goldseller sich dumm und dämlich verdienen, oder warum haben Leute in RL so oft Schulden bei Kreditfirmen weil sie alles verspielen? Es wird dann auch wieder viele geben die RL Geld investieren weil sie glauben sie werden mal richtig abräumen.



/sign

Ein Casino würd nur die gold/chinafarmer glücklich machen, hat schon seinen grund warum blizz in ihren agb´s casino´s verbietet, nir mal genauer lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TMTBS (20. September 2010)

Ascanius schrieb:


> 1) Das hingt... seit wann muss man für jedwene Argumentation einen akademischen Titel auf dem jeweiligen Gebiet besitzen? Gesetze lesen kann jeder, dazu brauch man nicht studiert haben.
> Übrigens: Die wenigsten Beamten sind Akademiker, geschweige denn Juristen - argumentieren und handeln nach dem gesetz tuen Sie aber tagtäglich...
> 
> 2) Von wem?



1) Muss man nicht, aber das Juristendeutsch ist sehr kompliziert und nicht jeder mag Gesetze beim ersten Lesen zu durchblicken.
2) Von der jeweiligen Regierung, bzw. ein gemeinsamer Beschluss der EU...


----------



## Imahcs (20. September 2010)

Hab ich mir auch schon immer überlegt. Einfach mal in OG ins Kasino gehen und easy sein Gold verdoppeln wenn ich die Pokernaps abziehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




Aber wird wohl nur ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## Yadiz (20. September 2010)

gehhamsterbn schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12, was bedeutet, dass Glücksspiele verboten sind...




Aber man darf in Ruhe Menschen für Quests umhauen, den Kopf von Van Cleef i-wo hin bringen oder Zwergenbier bis zum Exitus trinken. Das ist ein Spiel o0

Coole Idee vom TE.


----------



## Korgor (23. Juni 2014)

> Alle Glücksspiele sind für Kinder sowie Jugendliche *unter 18 Jahren* verboten.
> Sie dürfen Spielhallen und Spielbanken nicht betreten.
> Bei öffentlichen Lotterien (z.B. auch bei Rubbellosen),
> Sportwetten und Poker dürfen sie nicht mitspielen &#8211;
> auch nicht mit Erlaubnis oder Vollmacht der Eltern.




Ergo:
Das wird es niemals in WoW geben.
Total bescheuerte Idee des TE´s

Edit:
Wieso wird überhaupt nen Thema von 2010 ausgegraben?!


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Juni 2014)

Vranthor schrieb:


> WoW ist das komplette Spiel. Da ist es der Firma egal. Aber wenn die Leute nur noch 24 stunden im Ingame Casino verbringen waere das reine verschwendung.


Nun ja, es gibt auch so manche die WoW rund um die Uhr laufen lassen, wegen dem Auktionshaus.



> Edit:
> Wieso wird überhaupt nen Thema von 2010 ausgegraben?!


Arrrr... drauf reingefallen^^ tja warum machst du das?


----------



## DexDrive (23. Juni 2014)

Ein Casino brauch WoW nun wirklich nicht ich finde das Game ist mit seinen ganzen Sachen die man machen kann schon genug vollgeballert.
Wenn du unbedingt Glückspiel machen willst geh vor deine Hauptstadt und wette dort auf die Leute die Duelle machen 
Irgendwenn der mit dir darum wettet findest du schon : )


Edit:
Das der Thread von 2010 war hab ich auch eben erst gesehen xD


----------



## Annovella (24. Juni 2014)

kstorm schrieb:


> Naja wird wohl nie passieren,schade,schade......


Richtig. Aus einem einfachen Grund: Glücksspiele sind ab 18 und machen schnell süchtig. WoW ist ab 12. Wie schon mehrmals erwähnt. Sinnloser Thread /close bitte.

Edit:


Dagonzo schrieb:


> Arrrr... drauf reingefallen^^ tja warum machst du das?


Ohje, ich auch. Hoppala. Aber stimmt, wieso macht er den Thread fast 4 Jahre später wieder auf, zumal es ohnehin schon durchdiskutiert wurde und es als dämlich angesehen wurde.


----------



## Korgor (24. Juni 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Arrrr... drauf reingefallen^^ tja warum machst du das?


War ich nicht, den Post, des Herren, der es ausgegraben hat, ließ ich löschen,
da dort Werbung drinne gesteckt hat von so einem online Casino.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Juni 2014)

Ahja ok, wenn das so ist^^
Aber wie auch immer, in allen Spielen die unter 18 sind, ist so was sowieso nicht erlaubt. Also erübrigt sich das Thema für WoW generell schon.


----------



## zampata (24. Juni 2014)

> Nach einhelliger Auffassung liegt ein Glücksspiel vor, wenn die Entscheidung über Gewinn oder Verlust des Spiels nach den Spielbedingungen nicht wesentlich von den Fähigkeiten und den Kenntnissen des Spielers abhängt, sondern allein oder hauptsächlich vom Zufall.


Möglicherweise gäbe es Spiele die der Definition nach keine Glücksspiele wären. Allerdings frag ich mich, was es bringen soll.
Beispielsweise gibt es auf der Zeitlosen Insel ja diesen NPC bei dem man gegen 500 Münzen einen Schlüssel erhält und mit Glück mehr zeitlose Münzen erhält. IMMOH wäre das Glückspiel.


Allerdings... Ich finde es nicht gerade spannend. So wirklich einen Sinn sehe ich nicht darin in WoW Poker zu spielen.
Ich mein wer es unbedingt will installiert sich einfach irgendein Addon.
Glaub ihr nicht? Hier: http://www.curse.com/addons/wow/holdem
Oder weitere Soiele
http://www.curse.com/addons/wow/category/minigames?page=1


Ich denke einfach, so was hat nichts mit WoW zu tun und stellt keinen Mehrwert da. Wer es wirklich will kann es einfach über eigene Addons realisieren.
Natürlich hat Blizzard schon alle möglichen Merkürdigkeiten implementiert, wie die Box Bar aber .... was solls


----------



## Annovella (25. Juni 2014)

Es gibt ja bereits eine Art Casino, wenn man es so sehen will: Dunkelmondjahrmarkt. Dort kann man auch irgendwelche Spiele spielen.
Wenn man es genau nimmt, sind sogar Drops Glück. So kann man also herleiten, dass jedes Item, welches irgendwo dropt ein Glücksspiel ist.


----------



## Tonkra (25. Juni 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ahja ok, wenn das so ist^^
> Aber wie auch immer, in allen Spielen die unter 18 sind, ist so was sowieso nicht erlaubt. Also erübrigt sich das Thema für WoW generell schon.



Naja ach was, klar wenns um echtgeld geht. Aber man kann ja ein casino machen, indem es um spaß und ingame geld geht 


Final Fantasy 14 soll ja auch ein Casino erhalten (Gold Saucer aus FF7). bzw. eine art vergnügungspark und das ist ja auch nicht ab 18 jahren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFcbpoVdVKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Annovella (25. Juni 2014)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 14 soll ja auch ein Casino erhalten (Gold Saucer aus FF7). bzw. eine art vergnügungspark und das ist ja auch nicht ab 18 jahren.


Gold Saucer ist aber wirklich nur genau so etwas, wie der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt -> Also ein Jahrmarkt. Es gibt bestimmte Stände, bei denen du kleine Minispiele machen kannst, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Kenne bei FF7 kein einziges Spiel, welches man gegen andere Spieler spielt um Gil(Gold/Geld) zu bekommen. 
Fu** yeah, ich weiß noch, wie die Währung in FF7 heißt


----------



## Tonkra (25. Juni 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Gold Saucer ist aber wirklich nur genau so etwas, wie der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt -> Also ein Jahrmarkt. Es gibt bestimmte Stände, bei denen du kleine Minispiele machen kannst, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Kenne bei FF7 kein einziges Spiel, welches man gegen andere Spieler spielt um Gil(Gold/Geld) zu bekommen.
> Fu** yeah, ich weiß noch, wie die Währung in FF7 heißt




Chocobo Rennen wären ja auch was zu gold saucer passt^^ oder Triple Triad Card bzw. Tetra Master würde auch viel potential bieten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=264wi-_Yxmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tetra Masters gab es damals auch für PC. hoffe das kommt auch für FF14 mit dem Addon nächstes jahr.


----------



## Pantheron (25. Juni 2014)

Zu der Thematik = Glücksspiele seien verboten, solange es um Ingame-Währung geht, wie der TE geschrieben hat,Gold, wäre es möglich da es schon viele andere Glücksspiele gibt in denen Gold oder andere Ingame-Währung zu tragen kommt!

Also Glücksspiele sind, wenn es um Ingame-Währung geht nicht verboten.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juni 2014)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Naja ach was, klar wenns um echtgeld geht. Aber man kann ja ein casino machen, indem es um spaß und ingame geld geht


Davon gibt es im Internet auch so einige Seiten die kostenlos Poker oder ähnliches anbieten, was man normalerweise um Geld spielt. Und ab welchen Alter ist es erlaubt auf solchen Seiten zu spielen? Genau, auch erst ab 18!


Pantheron schrieb:


> Also Glücksspiele sind, wenn es um Ingame-Währung geht nicht verboten.


Dann zeig mir mal ein Spiel, wo man Glücksspiele spielen kann, die nicht erst ab 18 sind. Da WoW ab 12 ist, darf man im Spiel sowas nicht umsetzen. Und komm jetzt nicht mit einem Glücksspiel wie "Mensch ärgere dich nicht".
Es geht hier um die typischen Spiele wie Poker, Black Jack, oder von mir aus Roulette. Die typischen Casinospiele eben.


----------



## Ryiojin (25. Juni 2014)

Dann zeig mir mal ein Spiel, wo man Glücksspiele spielen kann, die nicht erst ab 18 sind. Da WoW ab 12 ist, darf man im Spiel sowas nicht umsetzen. Und komm jetzt nicht mit einem Glücksspiel wie "Mensch ärgere dich nicht".
Es geht hier um die typischen Spiele wie Poker, Black Jack, oder von mir aus Roulette. Die typischen Casinospiele eben.
[/quote]

Antwort: Pokemon Silver Edition, Gold Edition und Crystal Edition z.b.^^ da gab's in glaub Silver City hieß die Stadt, ein Casino in welchem man an einer Slotmachine spielen konnte um Token zu sammeln welche man für items oder Pokemons eintauschen konnte... 

und jetzt rate mal was ne Slotmachine ist und ab wann wohl Pokemon freigegeben ist o.O


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Juni 2014)

Ryiojin schrieb:


> Antwort: Pokemon Silver Edition, Gold Edition und Crystal Edition z.b.^^ da gab's in glaub Silver City hieß die Stadt, ein Casino in welchem man an einer Slotmachine spielen konnte um Token zu sammeln welche man für items oder Pokemons eintauschen konnte...
> 
> und jetzt rate mal was ne Slotmachine ist und ab wann wohl Pokemon freigegeben ist o.O


Die zählen nicht wirklich dazu. Weil solche Automaten oder einarmige Banditen gibt es auch auf Rummelplätzen und laufen nach dem gleichen Prinzip, wie du es gerade bei Pokemon beschrieben hast. Token sammeln und Sachwerte gewinnen. 
Um es noch mal genauer zu beschreiben. An diesen Automaten kann man im Prinzip seinen Einsatz nicht vermehren und fallen deswegen nicht in die gleiche Kategorie wie Automaten im Casino oder einer Spielhalle. Bei WoW wäre es Gold das man auch wieder vermehren (Poker) kann und das ist eben unter 18 nicht erlaubt. Weil das ist es ja was auch Spielesucht ausmacht, etwas gewinnen zu können. Das ist ein wichtiger Unterschied zu Pokemon.


----------



## Ryiojin (26. Juni 2014)

auch nicht ganz richtig, da ging es sehr wohl um eine Ingame Währung welche man dort vermehren oder auch verlieren konnte... man tauschte lediglich gegen Token ein. Aber generell bin ich auch gegen eine Art Casino. 
Wenn ich Casino spielen möchte kann ich das auch auf den dazugehörigen Plattformen tun, und was Lootglück ( "Glück") angeht... das ist schon Glücksspiel genug. :-)
Zumindest bis Blizz das mit den Rolls so ins Spiel gebracht hat daß man Items nicht hunderttausendmal hat und andere welche man evtl. bräuchte gar nicht bekommt. ( soll ja kommen)
Ich finde auch nicht daß das ganze irgendwas mit FSK oder so tun hat, denke vielmehr und das ist meine persönliche Meinung: WoW ist ein MMORG und sollte dies auch bleiben- und in einem Rollenspiel haben Glücksspiel und dergleichen nichts verloren


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Juni 2014)

> Ich finde auch nicht daß das ganze irgendwas mit FSK oder so tun hat


Doch schon, denn in Spielen die FSK 18 sind gibt es einige wo solche Glücksspiele auftauchen.
In einem "Fallout" Spiel z.B., ich weis jetzt nicht mehr welches es genau war, oder auch in FarCry 3 gab es glaube ich Poker. Beide erst FSK 18. Gibt noch so einige mehr, aber da kann ich mich an die Namen nicht mehr erinnern.


> und was Lootglück ( "Glück") angeht... das ist schon Glücksspiel genug. :-)


Das ist allerdings wahr^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (28. Juni 2014)

So SO, ein 4 Jahre alter Thread und immer noch keine wirkliche Einigung?! Hmmm mal überlegen... wenn, ja wenn es ein Casino in WoW geben würde, dann würde ich mir warscheinlich noch einmal die nächsten Addons holen und versuchen meinen alten Account zu reaktivieren. (Hach ja, in Erinnerung schwelg, Fordtaurus mit nem Ork-Krieger in nem BG am Picknicken... beim Lichking 200k mal gewiped weil wir im TS zu viel Dünnsinn gemacht haben, oder nebenher "Glücksspiel" betrieben haben... genauuuuu Würfeln^^ die damals FAST einzige Form des "Glücksspiels" in WoW ausser das Looten, die Randomgruppen, ach ich vergass, das Looten um Tokens im Raid, die lustigen Schlachten um die Städte.. alles GLÜCKSSPIEL und ein Spiel, welches richtig erkannt ab 12 aber der Account erst ab 18 zu erhalten ist. Sooooooo und nun mal an Euch alle mit "Woooooot, nein, ohh, Glücksspiel in WoW?! Casino... pöse pöse^^ ehrm mal so gaaaaaanz "unwissend" gefragt..... was währe daran so schlimm, wenn es in den beiden oder allen Hauptstädten, Gadgetztan und Ewige Warte maybe ein Casino geben würde, wo man um das WoW-SPIELGELD sich ein bisschen die Zeit vertrödeln kann und eventuell durch den einsatz von ERSPIELTEM SPIELGELD sogar noch etwas von dem SPIELGELD dazu gewinnen könnte?! Die ganzen Argumentationen mit "Glücksspiel ist ab 18 und desshalb in WoW verboten" greifen meines Erachtens so nun mal absolut ganz und gar nicht, also es ist um es mal freundlich zu formulieren seeeeeehr weit bei den Haaren herbei gezogen. Das halbe Spiel basiert auf irgendwelchen "Glücksentscheidungen" und Zufallsmommenten, eigentlich is WoW ja, zummindest was Randomgruppen und BG´s anbelangt schon immer ein Glücksspiel gewesen... 
Mein Fazit... Casino in WoW... Cooooool ich mach mit... Black Jack und Nutten here I come XD


just my 42 Cent und noch viel Spass in WoW

Ps Zitat Roijin "WoW ist ein MMORG und sollte dies auch bleiben- und in einem Rollenspiel haben Glücksspiel und dergleichen nichts verloren" okay. das erkläre mir doch mal bitte.. wenn ich in einem Rollenspiel einen Charakter spielen möchte, welcher Glücksspiel liebt und sich sogar sein Lebensunterhalt hauptsächlich durch so etwas finanziert.... wiso sosll es das nicht geben? gehört meiner Meinung nach zu einem Rollenspiel dazu... ich spiele eine "Rolle" einen nicht nach mir anmutenden Charakter, der absolut nicht so handelt wie ich im RL, daher auch "Rollen-Spiel" oder? und ich könnte Dir sagen, jeder meiner früheren Rollenspiel-Spielleiter und ich auch (habe Shadowrun gemastert) würden es meinen/unseren Spielern erlauben auf welche Art auch immer, Glücksspiel zu betreiben... gehört zu einem "Rollenspiel" dazu^^ NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRD


----------



## Dark Guardian (1. Juli 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal ein Spiel, wo man Glücksspiele spielen kann, die nicht erst ab 18 sind. Da WoW ab 12 ist, darf man im Spiel sowas nicht umsetzen. Und komm jetzt nicht mit einem Glücksspiel wie "Mensch ärgere dich nicht".
> Es geht hier um die typischen Spiele wie Poker, Black Jack, oder von mir aus Roulette. Die typischen Casinospiele eben.



Lufia II - Rise of the sinistrals. Erschienen auf dem SNES, beinhaltet ein Casino wo Black Jack und Five Card Stud Poker gespielt werden kann. Das Spiel ist nicht ab 18 bzw 21.

Die meisten Glücksspiele wie Poker, Blackjack, Roulette sind im übrigen nicht ab 18 sondern ab 21 Jahren freigegeben. Spielautomaten haben je nach Standort ebenfalls eine Altersbeschränkung von 18 oder 21 Jahren. Siehe dazu die Gesetzeslage bzgl. der Aufstellung von Spielautomaten in Gaststätten/Spielhallen.

Damit hat deren Präsenz in Computerspielen schon mal keinen Einfluss auf die Altersfreigabe.

WoW hat verschiedene andere Aspekte. Die wichtigsten sind wohl dass die Spielteilnahme prinzipiell nicht kostenlos ist, dass das Spiel online stattfindet (Online Casinos sind in D verboten, siehe http://de.wikipedia....land_und_Europa, Ausnahme Schleswig-Holstein) und das Spiel in verschiedenen Ländern mit unterschiedlicher Rechtslage gespielt wird.


----------



## Mattibo (8. August 2019)

zampata schrieb:


> _Möglicherweise gäbe es Spiele die der Definition nach keine Glücksspiele wären. Allerdings frag ich mich, was es bringen soll.
> Beispielsweise gibt es auf der Zeitlosen Insel ja diesen NPC bei dem man gegen 500 Münzen einen Schlüssel erhält und mit Glück mehr zeitlose Münzen erhält. IMMOH wäre das Glückspiel.
> Allerdings... Ich finde es nicht gerade spannend. So wirklich einen Sinn sehe ich nicht darin in WoW Poker zu spielen, wenn dann schon hier in echt zocken. Ich mein wer es unbedingt will installiert sich einfach irgendein Addon.
> Glaub ihr nicht? Hier: http://www.curse.com/addons/wow/holdem Oder weitere Soiele http://www.curse.com/addons/wow/category/minigames?page=1
> ...


 

*Bin da ähnlicher Meinung wie du. Wobei ich schon finde, dass so ein WoW Poker etwas hätte ... würde mich reizen. Ich hätte allerdings auch nichts gegen ein wenig Glücksspiel hier und da. Letztlich kann je jeder selbst entscheiden ob er seine Münzen dafür ausgibt oder eben nicht.*


----------

